# Trama cojín tv Sony "kv-29fs140



## julio barrerto (Jul 18, 2012)

buen día: tengo un tv sony con el problema de la "trama cojín" con este circuito que es tan
complejo no se por donde empezar, cual quier información que me puedan suministrar con respecto al problema les agradezco de antemano.
Encontré un tema parecido en este foro pero es con otro modelo y no vi similitud para poderlo asociar con mi problema.

gracias.


----------



## pastor007 (Ago 25, 2012)

Bueno tal efecto responde a un circuito electronico comandado este por un microcontrolador distinado a dicha tarea .Adjudicando la clave correcta por medio de un transductor C/R se puede correjir este efecto .


----------



## cesar alexander (Ago 26, 2012)

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,1783/
en este lugar está tu manual de servicio...revisa la pagina 35...ahi veras lo que está ,marcado como PIN CORRECCION--revisa elementos de esa área,pon atencion especial a los capacitores y al Q505:IRFS614B....


----------



## servielectronica (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola colegas quisiera saber si me ayudan pues soy principiante y esque tengo un tv de tubo marca sony triniton y el problema es que la imagen se ve como si fuera un reloj de arena osea para ser mas preciso  se ve curvas en extremos de la pantalla y revisando encontre un integrado IRFS614B que en sus extremos esta en corto circuito cerca de la peineta que va hacia el yugo, tambien revise filtros pero ninguno se ve inflado o reventado y realmente no se que mas buscarle agradezco cualquier comentario o consulta gracias ...


----------



## sergiot (Sep 18, 2014)

Eso no es un chip, es un mosfet que se encarga de ajustar la convergencia E/W, si como decis esta en corto, cámbialo y probá si se soluciona la falla.


----------



## servielectronica (Sep 26, 2014)

Lo que pasa es que en mi pais no se encuentra dicho mosfet ya lo ordene via internet 
Ahora bien tengo un mosfet IRF640 pero este es de 200v lo prove pero sigue igual la falla ¿sera posible que lo afecte esa diferencia de 50v con respecto al original??


----------



## Troy (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar tengo este televisor KV-29FS140 chasis BX1L sony trinitron la imagen no abre bien no llega a las esquinas dejo la imagen 

ya estuve chocando capacitores cerca del flyback todos están bien solo hay un electrolitico de 470uF que me marca 340uF marcado como c557 en el diagrama y PCB alguna otra sugerencia o creen que solo sea por ese capacitor.
Muchas gracias!! ...


----------



## Troy (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola servielectronica de casualidad tu TV se ve así?


 creo que tenemos el mismo problema tu ya lo pudiste solucionar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2014)

si la fuente esta bien, es problema de algun capacitor


----------



## Troy (Oct 8, 2014)

Gracias  el-rey-Julien voy a cambiar dos capacitores de 470uF que me están dando al medir 340uF ya también cambie un mosfet pero sigue igual voy a probar capacitores espero que se eso.
Saludos


----------



## Troy (Oct 8, 2014)

Ya hice cambio de capacitores y el mosfet y sigue haciendo lo mismo ya revise los diodos al rededor del flyback y nada sera problema de eeprom o algun otra area que me este brincando?
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2014)

no creo que sea de eeprom , 
revisaste  si todas las tenciones de la fuente estan en sus valores


----------

